# So Excited!



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Tomorrow after I get home from school, my dad and I are going to Tennessee! University of Tennessee College of Veterinary Medicine is holding their open house so the public can come view the campus and learn more about what they offer. I have been to Purdue, Ohio State, and Univeristy of Illinois for their open houses. I'm really excited! I love Tennessee and they are my first choice school! The open house actually on Saturday but it's a 6 hr. drive so we're getting a hotel to stay the night, then we will come back home Saturday night. I will let you all know what I think when I return Saturday (or Sunday depending on when we get back)!


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sounds like fun


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Way cool Kayla! Have fun!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great! Have a good time!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Ugh. My school got put on a 2 hour delay for flooded roads. Oh well, maybe the day will go by faster.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Texas A&M is holding this one Saturday and Im goin to it!!

If yours is anything like the one Im goig to (3rd year) it will be a blast!!!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Cool! Have tons of fun! School is now closed! WOOOO! Best. day. EVER!!!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good we need more goat vets!!!! have fun


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

That is my plan HappyBleats! I want to major in Animal Science, go to vet school and work in large animal practice and take all the small ruminant pateints!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Just checking in! My dad brought his laptop so I could chat with you guys! HoosierShadow, if you see this I waved as we drove past the Lexington, KY exits. LOL! We came in through Cinncinatti and got stuck in stand still traffic for an hour. We finally just went around and found another way to get back on I75. Once that was through it was a straight shot down here to Knoxville! We are going to Pigeon Forge tomorrow after we get through with the college visit so we can go to the shops and get some things like apple butter from the Apple Barn.  If feel bad my mom couldnt come with us.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey, Y'all! I got back today around 3pm. The college campus was really nice! Everybody was very friendly and helpful. I think this open house was geared more toward kids. They had a demo of an underwater horse treadmil that is used for physical therapy and an underwater dog treadmil that is also used for physical therapy. They also had a swimming pool that they use for physical therapy on animals. The campus was very nice and it is very easy to find. They recently expanded their horse building and got an MRI machine that they can use to help find certain diseases in horses, other large animals, and small animals. It was really neat I just wish that they would've had a "class" on admissions. After this though, Ohio State is still #1 on my list. U of T is #2, Purdue is #3, and U of I is #4.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I knoew youd have fun!!

Idid the water treadmill thing lastyear and they told us one time they tryed a duck once but it pooped and they had to clean out all of of the under ground system lol

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Haha! Talk about a crappy job!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> Haha! Talk about a crappy job!


Literly!! Lol

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------

